# Volt 10 Redesign



## 123Toid (Mar 21, 2017)

Recently I updated my theater to a Dolby Atmos System. Adding this really made a huge difference in my system. For example, watching the opening scene of Ford vs. Ferrari will never be the same. The cars and announcers come overhead, sounds like you are right at the race.

But since I created my high efficiency Klipsch THX clones, normal in-celling speakers, just weren't going to to cut it anymore. Enter in the Eminence Beta 10cx. A 10" driver that allows you to add any TPI compression driver to turn it into a coaxial. Very similar to the driver used in the Volt 10's. But since the Volt 10's have been out of stock since...well a while now, I thought I would design some myself.

I already had a few JBL D220ti's and Eminence sent me some F110m-4 drivers. So I decided to give them both a try. in the Atmos build.







*Box Design*


The box is a simple 14x14x7 box using 3/4" material. With the woofer cutout directly in the center. The coaxial driver just screws on to the back. One thing to keep in mind is where to put the terminal cup. If you plan to put it on the back, try offsetting it. I offset mine toward the bottom. If you do not do this, the compression driver could get in the way of the terminal cup.


*Parts Used*


10" woofer: "Eminence Beta-10CX 10" Coaxial Driver" from www.parts-express.com!


JBL Compression Tweeter: "Selenium D220Ti 1" Titanium Horn Driver 8 Ohm 1-3/8"-18" from www.parts-express.com! or


Eminence Compression Tweeter: "Eminence F110M-8 1" Mylar Compression Horn Driver 8 Ohm 1-3/8"-18 TPI" from www.parts-express.com!


Circle Terminal Cup: "Square Speaker Terminal Cup 4" Gold Binding Post Banana Jack" from www.parts-express.com!


*Crossover Design*


Both crossovers are fairly similar. The use a second order on the woofer and compression driver. The compression driver also has a notch filter to even out the on axis response. Also keep in mind that the tweeter does have reverse polarity.


Eminence







JBL




*Results*


Eminence


The Eminence is voiced more toward a natural roll-off. This gives it a nice easy to listen to speaker, but can lack some of the high frequencies that some really enjoy. However, this also makes the speaker easier to listen to for longer periods of time. I have found this especially enjoyable for home theater and listening to Jazz.




JBL


The JBL is voiced more toward a flat response. This gives it higher highs, but can also be a little less forgiving when listening to it. However, it does really well during music. So if you tend to listen to more music then movies, this might be the one you want to go with.




*Cut List*


This box should be made from 3/4" material. You can cut these any way you want, but here is one way you could cut the pieces. If you do not have a table saw, your local big box store should be able to cut these for you.




1. (2) 14x14 pieces


2. (2) 14x5.5


3. (2) 12.5 x 5.5


----------



## RobKnapp (Nov 30, 2020)

123Toid said:


> Recently I updated my theater to a Dolby Atmos System. Adding this really made a huge difference in my system. For example, watching the opening scene of Ford vs. Ferrari will never be the same. The cars and announcers come overhead, sounds like you are right at the race.
> 
> But since I created my high efficiency Klipsch THX clones, normal in-celling speakers, just weren't going to to cut it anymore. Enter in the Eminence Beta 10cx. A 10" driver that allows you to add any TPI compression driver to turn it into a coaxial. Very similar to the driver used in the Volt 10's. But since the Volt 10's have been out of stock since...well a while now, I thought I would design some myself.
> 
> ...


 Thank you for this post. Very intriguing


----------



## 123Toid (Mar 21, 2017)

RobKnapp said:


> Thank you for this post. Very intriguing


You're welcome.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Nice build. It goes to show that if you have the tools and knowledge DIY can have all the advantages it's purported to; custom finish, driver choice and lower cost.


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Mar 28, 2011)

Nice and simple!


----------

